# Building a front deck??



## tincan (Feb 7, 2012)

what is the best way to build a front deck? plywood/fiberglass?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

composite and glass is the best no weight but $$$$$


----------



## jmm (Jan 20, 2012)

For all you boatbuilders, go to your nearest boat builder and pick through the garbage you will find cutouts from the mold process that will work for decking and all sorts of places you would use plywood. Stop using plywood its heavy


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

http://www.fiberglassservices.com the product is PLASCORE about 80.00 for a 4 x 8 sheet I used it, it works great


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

great link

thanks!


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> composite and glass is the best  no weight but $$$$$


can't agree more with this !

composites are the way to fly - only draw back is,they will not hold screws...there's a certain "technique" to take care of this inherit problem...


----------

